#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  praktiserende zuster zoekt wederhelft

## serieuze moslima

asalam wa alaykoum, 

dacht 'laten we eens wat sabab doen'. ben 29,woonachtig in belgie, hooggeschoold. ben op zoek naar mijn soulmate (al mag dit wat melig klinken  :Smilie: , een praktiserende, lieve, broeder (tot maximaal 35 jaar en nooit eerder gehuwd geweest ). ghayr inshallah. 

wil je meer weten, geef dan een seintje 

aub enkel serieuze reacties. 
djazaku lah

----------


## mohammedbenali

Mooie topic zuster helaas ik ben van nl anders had ik zeker gereageerd

----------


## Salik

Salama alikom ik ben van belgie 26 jaar mss dat je het interesseert 😊

----------


## serieuze moslima

pm aub :Smilie:

----------


## Man-Vrijgezel

Alaykoum Asalaam

Je oproep spreekt me aan. Ben al ouder dan 35 jaar, maar wil jou wel leren kennen.

Groetjes

----------


## Amir-Brant

Salaam walikom,
Ik zou je graag willen leren kennen, wat verwacht van een man? Moet ie zijn ect...
Groetjes
Mounir

----------


## serieuze moslima

upp. .

----------

